# The Goodsyard Bishopsgate (July 2013)



## g197- (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all! Long time lurker first time poster. 

First off I'll say straight out that I'm in no way a photographer so these photos could be a lot better. I was rushing so some are overexposed and others are under.

The main thing still in there but damaged is Market Sports. From what I can find out Market Sports moved to The Bishopsgate Goodsyard in 2000. But I can't find out when they left. No idea when the arches closed down for commercial use.

These shots are of the old Bishopsgate Goodsyard in its current derelict state. Doesn't look like Tower Hamlets or Network Rail plan to develop it anytime soon. 

Blocked access that has the complex behind it.






First thing you see past the blue gates.





One of the two massive Hydraulic Accumulators which powered the three hoists. I couldn't see the second one of these, nor could I safely get down to that lower lever. 
I don't think the photo truly shows the enormity and scale of the thing.





The view down from the Goodsyard onto the current Liverpool Street to Norwich mainline. The platform seen in the photo is the old Bishops Gate Station platform, disused once Liverpool Street platforms 1 to 10 were made.





I think this was a partly demolished shower block. But there was another around the back.





The swimming pool inside arches 1 to 4 which was Market Sports (they were formerly in Spitafields Market).
I was told at night the leisure centre is pretty eerie and there was once even a discarded dolls head in the pool. 












Like an absolute idiot I didn't take the opportunity to get in the pool and take photos from that angle. Really really wish I had now looking back.
Also it's only now I'm noticing the arches on either side of the entire pool shot. Wish I wasn't in such a rush. 

Market Sports - Showers. Could have done with a clean.





Market Sports - Changing Rooms.





Outside of Arches 1 to 4, Market Sports.
Market Sports was my main interest of going to the site but I was a little disappointed with it in the end. The pool was probably the most interesting part of the leisure centre.





Empty arch. Looked like there had been a party or rave in there. The large concrete blocks at the end of the shot is the wall to a Power League football pitch.





Old Goodsyard turntable.





Another empty arch.





Old commercial sign from who used to be in each arch. Not a very popular complex it seemed.





Finally at the other end of the complex by the Brick Lane gates. This was my favourite shot of the whole lot. This shot looks from Brick Lane towards Braithwaite Street (Wheler Street) blue gates.





*Great bit of the history of the Goodsyard here:* http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/b/bishopsgate_goods_station/index.shtml


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm afraid you will need to add the photos to the report itself else this will get deleted as it doesn't follow the required format.


----------



## ocelot397 (Jul 16, 2013)

If you set up a flickr account, you can have your images set to private and still display them on here.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, you're nearly there with the photos, you have to post the img code of each photo tho. 
There's a handy guide here:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286#.UeWJbfq9Kc0


----------



## g197- (Jul 17, 2013)

ocelot397 said:


> If you set up a flickr account, you can have your images set to private and still display them on here.



Excellent tip, thanks. I'll do that now.

Done, photos now in the post. Can someone let me know that they're appearing for them. Not sure they're just appearing for me only because I'm logged in to FlickR. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great first post.


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 17, 2013)

Great start - the more you do the better you'll get


----------



## krela (Jul 17, 2013)

That's really excellent. Thanks for taking the time to update the report with the photos.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 17, 2013)

Great post. Nice to see something from London town for a change.


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 17, 2013)

Well done. As others have pointed out - with experience it gets easier. Great first punt though. Thank you


----------



## RayB-UK (Aug 1, 2013)

A nice little adventure, which happens to be somewhere that I travel past very regularly but assumed would be secured to the hilt! If you fancy having another go, I might well join you!

Thanks for the pics, in any case


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldn't cane yourself over photo quality mate, nothing wrong with these!


----------



## fleydog (Aug 2, 2013)

May I encourage you to press on with your efforts. He who never did anything wrong never did anything. Thank you.


----------

